# THIS is creative modeling!



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.network54.com/Forum/110741/message/1347466759/I+Can+Fly+Now

HAL9001-


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

That's Sweeeet!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive!

Sean


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Thats just awesome! Boy is that gonna leave a mark.:thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Now that's a very cold landing.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work. base is fantastic!


----------

